# Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2006)

Hier gibts die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*

Mahlzeit 

reife Leistung, meinen Respekt für das AB, auch wenn ich zeitlich bedingt nicht mehr so oft online sein kann, bleibt es doch das beste Forum das ich kenne!

Die 20000 "knacken" wir ca. heute Abend um 20:00 Uhr, dies sei mein Tip


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*



> Die 20000 "knacken" wir ca. heute Abend um 20:00 Uhr, dies sei mein Tip


Wir werden sehen))

Weil wir in den letzten Tagen pro Tag immer mehr als 40 oder gar 50 Neuanmeldungen hatten, schaffen wir ja aber vielleicht heut die noch fehlenden 9 gar nicht, wer weiß!!
))))


----------



## goeddoek (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*

Ein großer Anreiz wäre für die sicherlich auch das Oktober-Magazin

*duckwech*   :q :q :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*

??
Ist doch schon lange online ))


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*

Noch 
*8 *


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*

Noch 
*7*


----------



## HD4ever (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*

6 ....


----------



## plattform7 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*

*5...* #6


----------



## Lionhead (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*

*Noch  1 er..........*


----------



## nikmark (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*

Jetzt sind wir 20000 :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*

Jippiee! das ist ja ne rasante Verdopplung gewesen! |birthday: |jump: 

ABER: niemand kann mehr alle kennen! :g :q


----------



## goeddoek (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*



nikmark schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir 20000 :m
> 
> Nikmark




Sauber - wann ist Party ? #g #g #v :#2:


----------



## nikmark (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Jippiee! das ist ja ne rasante Verdopplung gewesen! |birthday: |jump:
> 
> ABER: niemand kann mehr alle kennen! :g :q




Jau, als ich mich angemeldet habe, waren wir noch weit von 2000 entfernt und jetzt sind in 3,5 Jahren mehr als 18000 hinzugekommen.
WAHNSINN :m 

Leider aber hast Du Recht, was den zweiten Teil deines Postings betrifft.

Nikmark


----------



## tamandua (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*

Wer ist denn der glückliche Neuboardie, der Mitglied Nummer 20.000 ist und dem Ab so zum schönen Jubiläum verholfen hat?

Edit: Hoppla, ich sehe grade, es sind imemr noch glatt 20.000 Member. Unser Frischling heißt also Icke. Ob er sich seiner Ehre bewusst ist?


----------



## Lionhead (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*



tamandua schrieb:


> Wer ist denn der glückliche Neuboardie, der Mitglied Nummer 20.000 ist und dem Ab so zum schönen Jubiläum verholfen hat?


 
*ICKE|wavey: |wavey: *


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*

uuups, ein bischen unterwegs und schon sind s 20.000 )
Herzlich willkommen als 20.000ster. Icke!!!


----------



## Pilkman (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> uuups, ein bischen unterwegs und schon sind s 20.000 )
> Herzlich willkommen als 20.000ster. Icke!!!



Yooo, auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen an ICKE - immerhin geht das gerade mal ´nen Katzensprung um die Ecke, Wittenförden ist ja ´n Nachbarort von Schwerin... #6


----------



## Locke (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*

Wann findet denn ne Bereinigung der Karteileichen statt?
Das Gefühl, dass sich 20.000 Member am Forum "beteiligen", habe ich nicht!
Fake-Accounts sind ebenfalls schwer auszumachen.

Solche Ankündigungen betrachte ich von daher immer etwas nüchtern.

Trotzdem, selbst wenn nur die Hälfte der angemeldeten User _dabei_ sind, ist das eine stolze Leistung! #6

Gruss Locke


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*



> Wann findet denn ne Bereinigung der Karteileichen statt?


Ständig. Gibts ein Tool, geht automatisch.


> Fake-Accounts sind ebenfalls schwer auszumachen.


S.o.. Man kriegt nicht alle, aber fast )


> Das Gefühl, dass sich 20.000 Member am Forum "beteiligen", habe ich nicht!


Kommt drauf an was Du unter "beteiligen" verstehst (und in welcher Intensität/Regelmäßigkeit).
Wenn es nur ums schreiben geht: 
Es haben fast 80% der Member schon was gepostet.


----------



## Case (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*

Wie sagte doch ein Arbeitskollege als bei uns in der Firma mal wieder zwei neue Mitarbeiterinnen anfingen.???....

" Schöner werden Sie nicht, aber der Haufen wird größer."

Sorry wenn ich hier miesepetern muß, aber Quantität hat nicht unbedingt was mit Qualität zu tun. Vielleicht bin ich auch schon zu lange hier, und die zwangsweise Wiederholung der Themen langweilt mich einfach. 
Keine Frage. Das Anglerboard gehört zu den besten Angelforen die ich kenne, aber irgendwie vermisse ich doch die familiärere Atmosphäre aus früheren Tagen und die damalige Qualität der Beiträge. Jedenfalls war ein erheblich höherer Anteil der Posts noch lesenswert. 

Case


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*



> " Schöner werden Sie nicht, aber der Haufen wird größer."


  
Könnte von mir sein!



> Sorry wenn ich hier miesepetern muß, aber Quantität hat nicht unbedingt was mit Qualität zu tun


Wieso miesepetern??

Dass über 6 Jahre Anglerboard nicht mehr alles sein kann wie am Anfang, ist doch klar.

Aber auch die Quantität ist zuerst mal eine Qualität für sich, da dies zeigt, dass ein solches Angebot gut genug sein muss, da sich ja augenscheinlich viele davon angesprochen fühlen.

Und Qualität in Beiträgen ist immer so ne (subjektive) Sache. 
Was ist ein "qualitativ hochstehender Beitrag"??

Wenn die Rechtschreibunk stimmt, wenn er ein Thema kurz und knapp auf den Punkt bringt, wenn er ein Thema ausführlich behandelt, wenn er eine (mehr oder weniger im Auge des jeweiligen Betrachters) vernünftige Frage stellt, wenn man sich mit anderen zum Angeln verabredet, etc., etc....

Der Vorteil vom Anglerboard in meinen Augen ist, dass hier eben alle eine Heimat finden können.

Denn wenn man nur "Experten" lesen will, reichen ja die Angelzeitschriften, die haben ja alle ihre eigenen.

Aber es heisst ja nicht umsonst Anglerboard und nicht "Expertenboard".

Und damit sind die Beiträge im Forum hier eben nicht (nur) "Expertenbeiträge" sondern Beiträge von Anglern - die es in zig "Ausführungen" und mit zig Vorlieben gibt.

Und ich denke mal, egal wie man "Qualität" definiert, durch eine höhere Zahl an Mitgliedern und damit Beiträgen steigt auch die Zahl sowohl "hochwertiger" wie auch "nicht ganz so qualitativer" Beiträge.

Deshalb kann es schwieriger werden die Beiträge zu finden, die einem selber als hochwertig erscheinen oder für die man sich interessiert.

Aber dafür gibts ja verschiedene Funktionen (von der Suche bis zur Ingore - Funktion).

Für mich ist das Forum hier gerade deswegen wertvoll, weil man bei der Vielzahl an Beiträgen/Membern zwangsläufig lernt übr den "Tellerrand zu gucken", was aber nicht automatrisch heißen muss, dass man das was man da sieht oder liest gutheißen muss.

Ist aber auf jeden Fall breiter angelegt als wenn nur "Experten" ihre Meinung darlegen (dürften).

Von daher hat Case zwar auf der einen Seite sicher nicht unrecht, auf der anderen Seite möchte ich persönlich gerade auch diese Vielfalt nicht misssen (auch wenns schwieriger wird die Beiträge zu finden, die einem zusagen oder die einen interessieren).


----------



## HD4ever (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*

der Lümmel hat sich aber noch gar nicht vorgestellt ... |uhoh:
bestimmt haben wir ihn alle abgeschreckt und er befürchtet nun den restlichen 19.999 einen ausgeben zu müssen ... :m


----------



## theactor (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*

HI,

was soll ich sagen... natürlich ist die zunehmende Userzahl unumkehrbar - und eigentlich auch eine sehr gute Sache.
Eine kleine "Wehmut" kann ich aber auch nicht verhehlen.
Im "kleineren Kreis" war es deutlich einfacher, Verabredungen zu treffen und sich kennenzulernen. Ein Großteil der Boardies mit denen ich jetzt "dicke" bin  habe ich zu meiner "Anfangszeit" hier kennengelernt...|kopfkrat 
Dazu kommt auch, das man gegen die Flut an Postings kaum anlesen kann; so verpasse ich sicherlich viele spannende Diskussionen; aber wie gesagt - kaum vermeidbar.
Hofft man einzig, dass sich nicht zuviele "alte Hasen" verschrecken lassen und Ihr Urgestein-Dasein  hier weiterhin pflegen! 

|wavey:


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*

@Sönke:
Ich bleib Dir erhalten  Keine Angst 
Wir kennen uns zwar noch nicht persönlich, auch wenn ich jetzt schon en paar Jahre hier "rumspringe" aber dagegen läßt sich bei Gelegenheit ja auch mal was tun #h


----------



## theactor (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*

HI,



> Ich bleib Dir erhalten


Na GottseiDank! #6 
und das 





> dagegen läßt sich bei Gelegenheit ja auch mal was tun


 hoffe ich mal "schwer"  |wavey: 
(v.a. wenn ich das hier lese: _Bald Heavy-Holsteiner  _- da ist mir scheinbar was entgangen...?!)
Sö


----------



## HD4ever (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*

ich hoffe ja auch noch mal aufn gemeinsames Meeting anner Zanderkant.... :m
wird schon nochmal klappen ! cu #6


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> 
> Na GottseiDank! #6
> ...





HD4ever schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja auch noch mal aufn gemeinsames Meeting anner Zanderkant.... :m
> wird schon nochmal klappen ! cu #6



Faßt euch noch ein klein Wenig in Geduld Ihr Buben 
Diverse Dinge werde ich, wenn sie spruchreif sind unter Garantie hier verkünden #h


----------



## HD4ever (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*

oha ... da bin ich mal gespannt ....
bald heavy-Holsteiner hört sich ja schon mal gut an !!!! #6
können wir bald mal div. Konzerte abklappern ... :m


----------



## angler0507 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*



Case schrieb:


> Jedenfalls war ein erheblich höherer Anteil der Posts noch lesenswert.
> 
> Case



Da muss ich Case absolut recht geben. Aber seis drum… Ich habe das AB dennoch weiterhin ganz arg lieb!#6 

Und Thomas: Wenn man die Ignorier-Funktion zu oft benutzt, verpasst man auch schnell mal den einen oder anderen Knüller unfreiwilliger Komik. Und die hat hier oft auch eine Art Qualität…


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*



> Und Thomas: Wenn man die Ignorier-Funktion zu oft benutzt, verpasst man auch schnell mal den einen oder anderen Knüller unfreiwilliger Komik. Und die hat hier oft auch eine Art Qualität…


:m :m 
Stimmt auch wieder...


----------



## Acipenser (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 20.000 Boardies noch heute?? Countdown läuft>>*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die Rechtschreibunk stimmt...



Vollkommen korrekt. Dies ist ein Punkt, der in mir das eine und das andere Mal Verwunderung hervor ruft, ob der orthografischen Fähigkeiten meiner Mitmenschen. Eigentlich erfüllt das den Tatbestand der "seelischen Grausamkeit", was einige posten und zeigt sehr deutlich, dass unser Schulsystem und die Einstellung zu unserer Sprache verbesserungswürdig sind.

Die steigende Vielfalt im Board ist in jedem Falle zu begrüßen. Irgendwann können wir hier etwas zu jedem Dorfteich in der Provinz nachlesen. Das kann sehr interessant und spannend sein.

In jedem Falle: weiter so!

Gruß


----------

